
IE6-compatible SPA example in TypeScript - lifthrasiir
https://github.com/boiyama/ie6-compatible-spa-ts
======
lifthrasiir
Accompanying presentation and article in Japanese:
[https://qiita.com/boiyama/items/88162dcab283ade9e28e](https://qiita.com/boiyama/items/88162dcab283ade9e28e)
(Google Translate:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fqiita.com%2Fboiyama%2Fitems%2F88162dcab283ade9e28e))

Having survived the era of Internet Explorer 6, I chuckled a lot.

